# Disinfecting Grooming Tools



## Wicket (Aug 21, 2011)

What do you use to disinfect and clean your grooming tools? I'm not sure what is the best thing to use. I've been currently wiping everything down with 99% Isopropanol and then rinsing well with water. Is this enough to keep my tools clean and sanitary? Should I use something else?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Wicket said:


> What do you use to disinfect and clean your grooming tools? I'm not sure what is the best thing to use. I've been currently wiping everything down with 99% Isopropanol and then rinsing well with water. Is this enough to keep my tools clean and sanitary? Should I use something else?


 I use Barbicide. You doht want to rinse your shears or blades with water every day. That will encourage rust unless you are thoroughly drying and then oiling right away.


----------



## Wicket (Aug 21, 2011)

I try to dry my tools the best I can. I just don't want any residue left on them just in case, don't want to hurt my pup by accident. What kind of oil should I use for oiling? When I clean my shears, I only clean and rinse the blades and don't touch the point of pivot. Is there still a possibility of rust?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Wicket said:


> I try to dry my tools the best I can. I just don't want any residue left on them just in case, don't want to hurt my pup by accident. What kind of oil should I use for oiling? When I clean my shears, I only clean and rinse the blades and don't touch the point of pivot. Is there still a possibility of rust?


If you are only using your tools on your own dog, there is no need to disinfect except once every great while. For oiling, you need blade oil, which can be purchased anywhere you can buy blades. Shears need to be oiled at the pivot only, but can be wiped with a chamois with some oils on it, down the blades to clean and help prevent rusting.


----------



## Wicket (Aug 21, 2011)

Graco22 said:


> If you are only using your tools on your own dog, there is no need to disinfect except once every great while. For oiling, you need blade oil, which can be purchased anywhere you can buy blades. Shears need to be oiled at the pivot only, but can be wiped with a chamois with some oils on it, down the blades to clean and help prevent rusting.


Thank you so much for the information! I really appreciate it  I'm only using my tools for my own dog. I disinfect them about once every 2-3 months, except for my shears. Since I trim her bum with them, I try to disinfect them every time after I cut the hair off of that "region", about once a month.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Wicket said:


> Thank you so much for the information! I really appreciate it  I'm only using my tools for my own dog. I disinfect them about once every 2-3 months, except for my shears. Since I trim her bum with them, I try to disinfect them every time after I cut the hair off of that "region", about once a month.


If you wash and dry her first, then trim the hair, no need to disinfect. But if you prefer to, just be sure to dry the shears thoroughtly, then use a chamois with oil on it to wipe down the blades and pivot area of the shears.


----------

